# Restoration 1933 Atlas Lathe



## popeye (Mar 15, 2019)

I recently purchased a small Atlas lathe off of Facebook . I had no idea it was one of the oldest mini lathes that Atlas made. I stumbled into this information thru this forum while reading some articles . I have a few question I would like to ask everyone. I am in the process of a complete restoration of the lathe and need to know the color scheme the factory used as well as any literature on this lathe The little lathe is a 1933, 9 x 18 all belt drive system. All of the components appear to be flawless, I was shocked when I laid my eyes on it for the first time. This will be a fun project for me, and I will from time to time post up dates for everyone.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 15, 2019)

Perhaps a problem with your first 2 pictures?


----------



## popeye (Mar 18, 2019)

a problem in deed , the man in those photos are unknown to me ,,  Sorry !


----------

